# The smallest water-cooled SFF (Core i 7 7800t rtx 2080ti) in a DAN A4 package. 7.25l



## sanchom (Mar 26, 2020)

Assembling a computer took 2 weeks. The result is a very compact and very quiet device. If you have questions about the assembly, ask, I will answer.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 26, 2020)

It looks like a good built, just missing hardware components used.

Plus fill out your system specs: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs

Plus one note I am unable to find a Intel Core i7-7800T I can find a i7-7700T maybe that's a typo or else I would like to see som CPU-Z screenshots.


----------



## sanchom (Mar 26, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> It looks like a good built, just missing hardware components used.
> 
> Plus fill out your system specs: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs
> 
> Plus one note I am unable to find a Intel Core i7-7800T I can find a i7-7700T maybe that's a typo or else I would like to see som CPU-Z screenshots.


----------



## sanchom (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 9, 2020)

well done


----------



## sanchom (Apr 9, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> well done


On this system there will be 2 x RTX 2080ti. Everything is ready, I'm waiting for the video card (BIOS modified by SLI)


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 9, 2020)

pizdetz


----------



## sanchom (Apr 9, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> pizdetz


I agree


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey, no vulgar language.


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 9, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> pizdetz



That sounded awfully similar to a certain word in my native language and it turns out it's exactly what I thought it would be .


----------



## sanchom (Apr 16, 2020)

Today acquired the Nvlink bridge. From this bridge I will make an Nvlink raiser and install 2 rtx 2080 ti cards in this case. Everything is ready and thoughtful. It will be the most powerful and compact computer.











An adapter for connecting two video cards in sli. And the second water block for the video card.


----------



## dgianstefani (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice, looks like an interesting build.


----------



## sanchom (Apr 16, 2020)

today made a measurement of power Ryzen 9 3950x. At a frequency of 4000 on all cores and a voltage of 1 volt, in stress test only 100-105 watts !!!!!
Today I ordered an expansion tank made of thin silver (maximum thermal conductivity), with a volume of 150 ml















*The smallest water-cooled SFF (Ryzen 9 3950X ,SLI rtx 2080ti) in a DAN A4 package. 7.25l*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...2080ti-in-a-dan-a4-package-7-25l.265110/reply


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 16, 2020)

so 16 core 2080ti SLI? @.@

Cant wait to see more.


----------



## sanchom (Apr 16, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> so 16 core 2080ti SLI? @.@
> 
> Cant wait to see more.


The system currently runs on the Ryzen 3950 and one 2080 ti, but soon I will add a second 2080 ti and combine them into SLI. The whole system will be cooled by water.





[URL = HTTPS: //postimg.cc/jLmL2zK3] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The motherboard BIOS records information about SLI certification and everything works


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2020)

Very impressive especially considering the grunt in the hardware coupled by it's effective cooling in such a SFF


----------



## sanchom (Apr 16, 2020)

I did a stress test on the processor to check the efficiency of the cooling system (16 cores (32) - 4040, 100 watts !!!!, 71 degrees (liquid 40 degrees). The system works almost silently (motherboard cooler control). In idle time, 30 db (measured telephone with a distance of 30 cm)


----------



## element72 (May 7, 2020)

are those the 20mm radiators from xspc? both of them.


----------



## sanchom (May 7, 2020)

element72 said:


> are those the 20mm radiators from xspc? both of them.











						TX240 Ultrathin Radiator — XSPC - Performance PC Water Cooling
					

SKU: 5060596650015  The XSPC TX is the worlds thinnest PC radiator. At just over 20mm thick, it's 20% thinner than a standard 120mm fan and over 40% thinner than our EX series radiators.  Despite its size, the TX series offers both excellent performance and low flow restriction. This comes from the




					www.xs-pc.com
				




For this assembly, only this radiator and water block from Cooler master 92 are suitable.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 7, 2020)

Madness. Love it.


----------



## Valantar (May 8, 2020)

While this is by no means the smallest fully watercooled high end build I've seen (that honor must go to this piece of delightful insanity), it's nonetheless impressive, especially for these forums. And while SLI IMO is utterly useless these days, you deserve applause for going through with this still. I like it  @sanchom you aren't by ny chance active over on the SFF.network forums? This would definitely make for a good entry in the "PPL" (performance per liter) threads over there.


----------



## sanchom (May 8, 2020)

Valantar said:


> While this is by no means the smallest fully watercooled high end build I've seen (that honor must go to this piece of delightful insanity), it's nonetheless impressive, especially for these forums. And while SLI IMO is utterly useless these days, you deserve applause for going through with this still. I like it  @sanchom you aren't by ny chance active over on the SFF.network forums? This would definitely make for a good entry in the "PPL" (performance per liter) threads over there.


Good afternoon . Yes, I was registered at SFF and I had a rather detailed report on the assembly, but they banned me there (they need to promote and sell their assemblies and cases). Until recently, I had the first place in PPL (sancho). I can say for sure that with two rtx 2080ti this assembly can gain 130,000 points


----------



## Caring1 (May 8, 2020)

Using Thumbnails instead of full size pics would save a lot of scrolling.


----------



## Valantar (May 8, 2020)

sanchom said:


> Good afternoon . Yes, I was registered at SFF and I had a rather detailed report on the assembly, but they banned me there (they need to promote and sell their assemblies and cases). Until recently, I had the first place in PPL (sancho). I can say for sure that with two rtx 2080ti this assembly can gain 130,000 points
> 
> View attachment 154249


Wow, that's weird. (Thought I remembered seeing someone there with a similar nick though, guess I was right.) Though SFF.net doesn't to my knowledge sell cases or assemblies (though many members and some staff do). Or are you referring to SFFlab? Given the sheer amount of boutique case makers that have grown out of those forums (and use them actively both for design and marketing of new cases and support for existing ones) and the enormous amount of one-offs made by its members that sounds like a very, very weird reason for a ban. Too bad


----------



## element72 (May 11, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Wow, that's weird. (Thought I remembered seeing someone there with a similar nick though, guess I was right.) Though SFF.net doesn't to my knowledge sell cases or assemblies (though many members and some staff do). Or are you referring to SFFlab? Given the sheer amount of boutique case makers that have grown out of those forums (and use them actively both for design and marketing of new cases and support for existing ones) and the enormous amount of one-offs made by its members that sounds like a very, very weird reason for a ban. Too bad


That is SFFlab.


----------



## sanchom (May 11, 2020)

element72 said:


> That is SFFlab.


I think it was about sfflab.com


----------



## element72 (May 11, 2020)

So you took apart the cooler master 92 for the heatsink only, right? What is the pump and reservoir that you are using?


----------



## sanchom (May 11, 2020)

https://aliexpress.ru/item/32800194596.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.46503c005E0SZ9&mp=1 
At the moment, I use a closed loop, without a reservoir. By the end of the week I have to make a tank of 150 milliliters of silver plates





All these changes are necessary for me for good cooling of the two 2080 ti video cards that will be installed


----------



## Vario (May 11, 2020)

clever way to get a low profile waterblock


----------



## sanchom (Jun 23, 2020)

Rolled silver







Now the plate is rolled to a thickness of 0.7 mm, and you need 0.5 mm




The expansion tank is almost ready (bottom view)




Side view




View from the side of two fittings (not soldered yet)




Visible bend repeating the shape of the body

The tank is installed in the DAN A4 housing without modifications and extra holes (fluid volume 145 ml).





I hope this week to get a raiser and start building with two RTX 2080 ti SLI graphics cards





Heat pipes came from china




Two copper radiators




Laptop fan




If you connect a heat pipe, a radiator and a fan, you can get a power dissipation of 45 watts

This assembly will be the most compact and powerful water-cooled in the world (and after replacing the RTX 2080 ti with two Nvidia 3900, this SFF will be even more powerful)


----------



## jayseearr (Jun 24, 2020)

Awesome project sanchom! Really cool to see the process/progress. Thanks for sharing

Good grief. that is one powerful,tiny machine
is that 750w SF going to be enough to push the system after you add the second 2080? I will definitely stay tuned to see where it goes


----------



## sanchom (Jun 24, 2020)

jayseearr said:


> Awesome project sanchom! Really cool to see the process/progress. Thanks for sharing
> 
> Good grief. that is one powerful,tiny machine
> is that 750w SF going to be enough to push the system after you add the second 2080? I will definitely stay tuned to see where it goes


Yes, the power supply is enough (2x260 GPU + 100 CPU + 50 else)


----------



## jayseearr (Jun 25, 2020)

right on,
kudos 2 you, have fun keep up the good work


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2020)

Subbed!!


----------



## sanchom (Jun 25, 2020)

phill said:


> Subbed!!
> Phill, this is not the smallest thing I have done. I have a 2.5 liter server on Intel Xeon and 128 gigabytes of memory





phill said:


> Subbed!!


Phill, this is not the smallest thing I have done. I have a 2.5 liter server on Intel Xeon and 128 gigabytes of memory


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2020)

Sweet jesus!! 

What sort of Xeon was in there at the time of the build?


----------



## sanchom (Jun 25, 2020)

I need to get home and take a photo. There is no free space in the server. There are 2 SSDs installed and one Intel Optan 905 p


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 25, 2020)

Something I just noticed, is that an XLR plug for the PSU?


----------



## sanchom (Jun 25, 2020)

phill said:


> Sweet jesus!!
> 
> What sort of Xeon was in there at the time of the build?








						X10SDV-TLN4F | Motherboards | Products | Super Micro Computer, Inc.
					

X10S, X10SD, X10SDV, X10SDV-TLN4F



					www.supermicro.com
				






bubbleawsome said:


> Something I just noticed, is that an XLR plug for the PSU?


The case is equipped with a psu of 250 watts


----------



## Valantar (Jun 25, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> Something I just noticed, is that an XLR plug for the PSU?


I believe that's what is typically called an aviation connector.


----------



## sanchom (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## milewski1015 (Jun 30, 2020)

Valantar said:


> While this is by no means the smallest fully watercooled high end build I've seen (that honor must go to this piece of delightful insanity), it's nonetheless impressive, especially for these forums. And while SLI IMO is utterly useless these days, you deserve applause for going through with this still. I like it  @sanchom you aren't by ny chance active over on the SFF.network forums? This would definitely make for a good entry in the "PPL" (performance per liter) threads over there.


Thank you for sharing that SFF.network build log! Was a great read for sure


----------



## sanchom (Jun 30, 2020)

milewski1015 said:


> Thank you for sharing that SFF.network build log! Was a great read for sure


All the most interesting ahead


----------



## sanchom (Aug 17, 2020)

Assembled a sandwich from 2 x RTX 2080 ti


----------



## sanchom (Aug 22, 2020)

The NVLINK raiser is in place (so far in this version, but ordered flexible two-layer loops). Modified bridge EKWB


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 23, 2020)

Crazy build, mATX would be the minimum for me to have watercooled.


----------



## sanchom (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## sanchom (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely.


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

How you manage to get all that in there and still keep it cool is mind blowing!!   Awesome work!!


----------



## sanchom (Sep 15, 2020)

phill said:


> How you manage to get all that in there and still keep it cool is mind blowing!!   Awesome work!!


This is not all. A wattmeter will be installed at the bottom of the assembly under the radiator.


----------



## Rimantas (Sep 18, 2020)

@sanchom What kind of cpu water block do you use?


----------



## sanchom (Sep 18, 2020)

It remains to connect the cooler and fill in the liquid














12 volt to 5 volt converter with dynamic voltage regulation


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2020)

Looks like a very claustrophobic small box room i used to live in a couple decades ago


----------



## sanchom (Sep 18, 2020)

Bubster said:


> Looks like a very claustrophobic small box room i used to live in a couple decades ago


In the lower part, under the radiator, I will install a wattmater (already ordered). And there will be no more room


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 18, 2020)

this build is absolutely crazy! this is the kind of hardware modding I love to see here, you sir are a god among men for the level of engineering you put into this build. keep it up!


----------



## sanchom (Sep 18, 2020)

Arrakis9 said:


> this build is absolutely crazy! this is the kind of hardware modding I love to see here, you sir are a god among men for the level of engineering you put into this build. keep it up!


Many thanks


----------



## sanchom (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## sanchom (Sep 25, 2020)

Today I ordered a raiser for a PCI-E slot, assembled on a PLX microcircuit (bifurcation on ANY motherboard is NOT NEEDED), all two slots will work at a speed of 16X16 !!!. Just insert the raiser into the PCI slot and you have 2 PCIX16 connectors.


----------



## Grisa2005 (Nov 14, 2020)

Just came across this thread and it is very insane work, congratulations!
I plan to do something similar
May I ask the used cpu block height? One similar block I could find is alphacool eisblock xpx 1u which has 25.5mm height with sideport. it still wouldn't fit in dan a4 with 48mm cpu height constraint, considering 20mm rad+15 mm fan. Then This block should be 13 mm height or less. Is that correct? The cooler master block is intel one, did you have to do modify it fit to the am4?

Thanks a lot, and keep us posted about your awesome work!


----------



## sanchom (Nov 14, 2020)

12mm waterblock height, no need to alter the Intel standard mount on this motherboard


----------



## element72 (Nov 14, 2020)

it's finally completed right?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 14, 2020)

sanchom said:


> Today I ordered a raiser for a PCI-E slot, assembled on a PLX microcircuit (bifurcation on ANY motherboard is NOT NEEDED), all two slots will work at a speed of 16X16 !!!. Just insert the raiser into the PCI slot and you have 2 PCIX16 connectors.


What's the model? Sounds interesting.


----------



## sanchom (Nov 14, 2020)

Supermicro RSC-G2F-A66-X1





						Riser Card Matrix | Supermicro
					






					www.supermicro.com


----------



## Rimantas (Nov 29, 2020)

I have dan a4 v4.1 I tried to do similar build, but ran in to some clearance issue. CPU side is about 60mm depth and standoff + motherboard + vl ram is about 30mm. I am missing 5mm for noctua a12X15 + tx240. @sanchom did you modify you motherboard standoffs?


----------



## sanchom (Nov 29, 2020)

Rimantas said:


> I have dan a4 v4.1 I tried to do similar build, but ran in to some clearance issue. CPU side is about 60mm depth and standoff + motherboard + vl ram is about 30mm. I am missing 5mm for noctua a12X15 + tx240. @sanchom did you modify you motherboard standoffs?





			https://i.postimg.cc/V649pxgf/image-23-02-20-10-26.jpg
		



			https://i.postimg.cc/MpR7qM5r/image-23-02-20-10-26-1.jpg


----------



## Rimantas (Nov 30, 2020)

thanks, shaving noctua on both sides should do the trick


----------



## sanchom (Nov 30, 2020)

Rimantas said:


> thanks, shaving noctua on both sides should do the trick


good luck


----------



## sanchom (Apr 13, 2021)

Freon cooling and RTX 3090 FE coming soon in this case


----------



## Lantern007 (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm about to get someone else to modify my Nvlink bridge the same way as yours. Would you mind telling me which extension cable did you use to solder onto your Nvlink bridge?


----------



## sanchom (May 6, 2022)

https://i.postimg.cc/vTBstcMv/IMG-5383.jpg
		




130$ - 30 days


----------

